# Olympics postponed



## Soccer43 (Mar 24, 2020)

So am wondering how this will be handled.  If Olympics postponed till next summer what will the rules be?  Will all the teams qualified so far still be the qualifying teams for next summer?  Will they have more qualifiers this coming year?  Will they be restricted to have the same roster?  It doesn't seem fair for the teams to qualify now and then be able to change their roster for next summer's games but maybe countries can change their rosters anyway without limitations.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2020)

It means Alex Morgan will be on the roster for next year.  Some fans will be very happy and others will be very angry. 

I don't see them rescinding currently qualified teams .  Probably won't add new teams as there is no time to develop new strong teams with the current situation.  There will be more friendlies or an added tournament once we gain control of the virus.  Rosters have always been up to the individual countries.


----------



## myself (Mar 24, 2020)

Time for USWNT to get some new blood in the team instead of trotting out the 30-35 year old stars of yesteryear.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 24, 2020)

I thought the Olympics had a limit on the number of older players each team can roster.  (Some amount of new blood is forced by the rules.)


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I thought the Olympics had a limit on the number of older players each team can roster.  (Some amount of new blood is forced by the rules.)


The men's side has been loosely defined as "Under 23", but there have never been any age restrictions on the women.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2020)

Emma said:


> It means Alex Morgan will be on the roster for next year.  Some fans will be very happy and others will be very angry.
> 
> I don't see them rescinding currently qualified teams .  Probably won't add new teams as there is no time to develop new strong teams with the current situation.  There will be more friendlies or an added tournament once we gain control of the virus.  Rosters have always been up to the individual countries.


I don't understand the antipathy about Alex Morgan.  She has been the best offensive player of late, along with Rapinoe.   If she can recover from pregnancy into a full-time position on the team, more power to her.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't understand the antipathy about Alex Morgan.  She has been the best offensive player of late, along with Rapinoe.   If she can recover from pregnancy into a full-time position on the team, more power to her.


I'm a fan too.  She brings a different threat to the game and it's important to have a diverse arsenal on any team. 

Routing for 13 to find her way back on the field.


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 27, 2020)

Emma said:


> I'm a fan too.  She brings a different threat to the game and it's important to have a diverse arsenal on any team.
> 
> Routing for 13 to find her way back on the field.


What a great role model for young women who want to play the beautiful game and be a mom too.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 28, 2020)

I am from the opposite view and don’t get all the admiration of AM.  I think there are other players that are stronger and more interesting to watch.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> I am from the opposite view and don’t get all the admiration of AM.  I think there are other players that are stronger and more interesting to watch.


She scores goals and assists others to score - you know, the things forwards are supposed to do.

Who are your other players?


----------



## MWN (May 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I thought the Olympics had a limit on the number of older players each team can roster.  (Some amount of new blood is forced by the rules.)


As @espola said, the US men's team is U23 with 3 slots for olders.  The WNT does not have that restriction.


----------

